# [NetQmail] Erreurs dans l'installation [Résolu]

## Francois

Bonjour, je reviens vers vous pour solliciter votre aide. Je souhaite installer "netqmail" sur mon système d'exploitation gentoo.

Pour ce faire, j'utilise la commande emerge netqmail. L'installation se passe sans souci jusqu'à l'installation du paquet mail-mta/netqmail.

Voici le message d'erreur:

```
>>> Installing (1 of 1) mail-mta/netqmail-1.06

 * >>> SetUID: [chmod go-r] /var/qmail/bin/qmail-queue ...                              [ ok ]

 * Setting up the message queue hierarchy

  File "/usr/bin/queue-repair.py", line 69

    'queue' :           ('qmailq', 'qmail', 0750, 0),

                                               ^

SyntaxError: invalid token

 * ERROR: mail-mta/netqmail-1.06 failed:

 *   queue-repair failed

 *

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   56:  Called pkg_postinst

 *   environment, line 2513:  Called qmail_queue_setup

 *   environment, line 2779:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       /usr/bin/queue-repair.py --create ${myconf} --split ${mysplit} "${ROOT}${QMAIL_HOME}" > /dev/null || die 'queue-repair failed'

 *

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =mail-mta/netqmail-1.06',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =mail-mta/netqmail-1.06'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/mail-mta/netqmail-1.06/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/mail-mta/netqmail-1.06/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/mail-mta/netqmail-1.06/work/netqmail-1.06'

!!! FAILED postinst: 1

>>> Recording mail-mta/netqmail in "world" favorites file...

 * Messages for package mail-mta/netqmail-1.06:

 * ERROR: mail-mta/netqmail-1.06 failed:

 *   queue-repair failed

 *

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   56:  Called pkg_postinst

 *   environment, line 2513:  Called qmail_queue_setup

 *   environment, line 2779:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       /usr/bin/queue-repair.py --create ${myconf} --split ${mysplit} "${ROOT}${QMAIL_HOME}" > /dev/null || die 'queue-repair failed'

 *

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =mail-mta/netqmail-1.06',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =mail-mta/netqmail-1.06'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/mail-mta/netqmail-1.06/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/mail-mta/netqmail-1.06/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/mail-mta/netqmail-1.06/work/netqmail-1.06'

>>> Auto-cleaning packages...

>>> No outdated packages were found on your system.

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

 * IMPORTANT: 2 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

```

Je ne comprends pas l'erreur.

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.

À bientôtLast edited by Francois on Tue Jan 25, 2011 2:06 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## netfab

Hello,

Un petit emerge --info et un eselect python list svp.

----------

## Francois

Bonjour, voilà le résultat de emerge --info et de eselect python list.

emerge --info:

```
Portage 2.1.9.25 (default/linux/x86/10.0, gcc-4.4.4, glibc-2.11.2-r3, 2.6.36-gentoo-r5 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.36-gentoo-r5-i686-Intel-R-_Pentium-R-_4_CPU_3.00GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.14

Timestamp of tree: Tue, 18 Jan 2011 14:30:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.1_p7

dev-lang/python:     2.6.6-r1, 3.1.2-r4

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.14-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.4

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.65-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.4.4-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.10

sys-devel/make:      3.81-r2

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1 (sys-kernel/linux-headers)

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /var/bind /var/qmail/alias /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs distlocks fixlafiles fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="acl berkdb bzip2 cli cracklib crypt cups cxx dri fortran gdbm gpm iconv ipv6 modules mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly openmp pam pcre perl pppd python readline session ssl sysfs tcpd unicode x86 xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev glint intel mach64 mga neomagic nouveau nv r128 radeon savage sis tdfx trident vesa via vmware dummy v4l" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY
```

eselect python list:

```
Available Python interpreters:

  [1]   python2.6

  [2]   python3.1 *

```

Je vous remercie du temps que vous m'accordez.

----------

## netfab

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> Available Python interpreters:
> ...

 

Le système n'est pas encore totalement compatible avec python 3.1.

Un eselect python set 1 devrait régler l'affaire.

----------

## Francois

Je te remercie beaucoup de tes réponses rapides et je peux te confirmer que mon installation s'effectue sans détecter aucun problème!

Encore merci!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## honp

Thank you very much too.

H.

----------

